# LM Rental Wanted - NH White Mountain Area



## mdurette (Aug 18, 2013)

It's a long shot I know.  But, looking for at least a 1BR in New Hampshire White Mountain region (preferably Lincoln - but can't be fussy at this point)

This week, either 8/20 or 8/21 to 8/24

EDIT:   I have had to put this on hold due to a death in the family.   I will be checking back in a few days once I know when services will be.  More than likely I will need to try and switch this trip into a different time frame.


----------



## amaineman (Aug 18, 2013)

[Please start your own thread - see the rules at the top of the forum for what is required - DeniseM]


----------



## mdurette (Aug 21, 2013)

UPDATE:     Not needed anymore.   Found a last minute unit via RCI.    Thanks All!



I'm back.  Looking for White Mountains New Hampshire for Aug 27 to 30/31





mdurette said:


> It's a long shot I know.  But, looking for at least a 1BR in New Hampshire White Mountain region (preferably Lincoln - but can't be fussy at this point)
> 
> This week, either 8/20 or 8/21 to 8/24
> 
> EDIT:   I have had to put this on hold due to a death in the family.   I will be checking back in a few days once I know when services will be.  More than likely I will need to try and switch this trip into a different time frame.


----------

